
Parallel Intelligent Game-Playing Algorithms for Rhythmomachy [pdf] - _pius
http://www-pgss.mcs.cmu.edu/Publications/Volume18/Rhythmomachy.pdf
======
pmontra
I've been unable to find the date of this paper, but the most recent cited
paper in the references section is from 1999. I guess the paper itself is not
much more recent than that. It contains a reference to a Cray computer with
512 CPUs at about 400 MHz.

~~~
_pius
I'm one of the authors. We wrote it in the summer of 1999 during the
Pennsylvania Governor's School for the Sciences at Carnegie Mellon.

Getting access to a Cray T3E supercomputer as a high schooler was a beautiful
thing. :)

